# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  ابزار مناسب برای MongoDB

## ferdosmehrab

سلام دوستان
من دارم روی پرس وجوی فازی در mongodb کار میکنم، بنظرتون چه ابزاری بهتره و در دسترس تره و کار باهاش راحتتره و یا مطلب براش بیشتره و می تونم ازش استفاده کنم.
اگه چندتا ابزار مناسب  یا یه سایتی که کمکم کنه معرفی کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام دوستان
> من دارم روی پرس وجوی فازی در mongodb کار میکنم، بنظرتون چه ابزاری بهتره و در دسترس تره و کار باهاش راحتتره و یا مطلب براش بیشتره و می تونم ازش استفاده کنم.
> اگه چندتا ابزار مناسب  یا یه سایتی که کمکم کنه معرفی کنید ممنون میشم.


ابزار مناسب برای چه کاری؟

----------


## ferdosmehrab

برای مدیریت پایگاه داده می خوام ولی اگه کلا ابزارهای mongo رو توضیح بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## parseha

از mongobooster برای کار با دیتابیس استفاده کن

----------


## qadireh

از ابزار Robomongo هم میتونید برای کار باmongodbاستفاده کنید

----------

